# Thoroughbred/appy cross ..jumper or speed horse?



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is pandora .. shes my speed horse a 9 year old appaloose crossed with what we assume is tb by conformation and the way she runs .. she is also my english jumper pleasure and reining horse. I am no good with conformation so if anyone has any info on it take a look at her.. i sorta want to kno if she looks liek she would be a good jumper or speed she does REALLY well at both she also makes a fanstasic reiner ive had her for 2 years and i also want to kno if anyone else aggrees with the thoroughbred in her gentics much appreciated ..thankx


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd say if she already does those things well that she is suited for it, regardless of breed. 
She's pretty.
You're brave to set your saddle on a water tank.


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

natisha said:


> I'd say if she already does those things well that she is suited for it, regardless of breed.
> She's pretty.
> You're brave to set your saddle on a water tank.


 haahaha thats her hay feeder lolll if i put it on her water to spite me shed knock it into it xd oh u should see her in the summer but thank you. and i jsut want to kno if shes conformationaly fit to do speed alot of ppl say shes not that herlegs are all wrong i say ha ur just jealous cuz shes a good girl ahah she dont beat thembut shes a **** good horse


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

She looks like the appy mare I have in my barn on here!


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nokotaheaven said:


> She looks like the appy mare I have in my barn on here!


 idlvoe to post it but icant get it toload grrr but u can really see the thorobred in her when shes not FLUFFFY xd slouching lol and in mud .. lol i swear she slouches.. lazy loll fr a good show horse in her off times shes a fat lazy 15.3 hh red and white cow


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I wish you had a better photo or photos. 

From what I see she has a low neck set and a steep shoulder. Her point of shoulder is a bit low and the angle from point of shoulder to elbow is a bet flat. She has not been ridden in a manner to help what appears to be a longish and weak back. Her neck is decidedly NOT turned over with weak muscles along the crest and a very large muscle mass alon the lower part of the neck above the jugular groove. 

This tells me she travels with her head a bit high and her back hollow (probably from speed events). She may walk the slide/stop in reining.. but she would do much better if she was on the bit and developed her abdominal muscles and the muscles along the crest of her neck. This would indicate she is working off her hind quarters instead of working front to back (which her musculature indicates to me she is doing). 

I might change my opinion on this with better photos.. but the neck muscles do not lie!

I do not see much Thoroughbred there at all. I see Quarterhorse more than Thoroughbred.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

to emphasize what I am saying, I have outlined the over developed neck muscle in red. The underdeveloped neck muscles are outlined in blue (so under developed the musle actually disapears into the neck structure toward the shoulder).


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

Elana said:


> I wish you had a better photo or photos.
> 
> From what I see she has a low neck set and a steep shoulder. Her point of shoulder is a bit low and the angle from point of shoulder to elbow is a bet flat. She has not been ridden in a manner to help what appears to be a longish and weak back. Her neck is decidedly NOT turned over with weak muscles along the crest and a very large muscle mass alon the lower part of the neck above the jugular groove.
> 
> ...


 the problem is the photos i have of her normally she has tack on. i prolly should have put her story on here SHE IS A RESCUE. she does ride with her head up we are working to correct that and due to an injury she has lost alot of her muscle tone but ya shes front wheel drive xd it is something we are working to fix but shes been out on injury since august 2012 im just starting to ride her again and this was teh one picture that was taken lately. She WAS trained properly as an english jumper then the owner i got her from was riding her in a saddle that was too tight wayy to hard and wrong they didnt keep up with her training she didnt engage with her hindquarters so as much as id like to take credit it for it, my engagement of speed events has not done anything to her back (note i might sound like i have a ****y tone, i dont i really am gratefull that u mention some of this i just come off ****y sounding cuz i hate talking bout her old owner ) also another thing that i believe has alot to do with teh way she carries herself now is she cannot MENTALLY accept teh bit she was abused with snaffle bit and a hackamore so shes very iffy when i ride her english she puts herself in frame collects engages her hidnquarters and breaks nicely at the poll does everythign i could ask but do to a car accident i was in i cant ride english much anymore my horse and i was hit by a truck years back that killed my horse and messed up my back my drs say i wont be ridign by the time im 20 i wanna prove them wrong but im turning 20 this year and i cant take much more rididng lol and shes blind.. idk if that makes a difference. i am trying to upload more pictures but the last few days internet has been retched. so i do apologize for that i have one i want to post more if you go to my profile on here theres a few more of her and the one which was a summer picture its the full frame u could see all of her it she had a saddle on .. but her back was actually worse shes very hollow idk how to fix that other than i was told collection and lots of back exercises. and apparently asking her to lift her self up with a hoof pick or a nail between the legs on teh girth line.. also can u maybe dumb down some of what u say bout comformation i really dont understand much that car accident did worse on my head then it did to my back lol.. i do understand part of her isnt muscled right but when shes all straitened with reengaging everything and carrying herself correctly is she built ok for speed... also if shes a qh shes awefullly small like width small lolll her fetlocks and neck look more tb to me but that is a really bad picture for it also i apologize fr my lack of grammar and spelling at times im dsylexic and i cant recall my grammar too many knocks to the head


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

SUCCESS lol this was her in july before she got injured she still didnt have the correct muscle structure that i wnated but i was more workin with her back and her hind end cuz i just figured her neck was a breed thing since noone REALLY knows what she is other than appy, but then again arnt appys mixs of certain breeds like tb qh and i think arab i was told? theres more but those are what i was told i could be wrong feel free to correct me if iam ... politely tho pls so i figure shes just an appy xd but i see tb and this picture is y i see it and everyone else thats seen this one says same thing .. if you want pictures of her pls feel free to email me cuz i cant upload very often cuz of the internet and teh odd weather wevebeen having [email protected] jsut shoot me an email bout it and ill send u pictures when i recieve it or u could jsut wait for my computer not to be mean to me


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

this picture is y we think shes tb mixed this was in july of 12 before she got hurt she was just starting speed wel in compettion anyway she was just starting to put on teh muscle on her hind end and startign to somewhat dehollow her back she rides with her head lower now yes her reins are on teh saddle but pls dont think she doesnt keep her head there anywya lolll that bit had no effect she was lookin at somthin idk what but i wanted them up there so she didnt walk off cuz she drops her head when she goes to walk adn therfor she couldnt, and pls no comments on her weight or the fact that she wasnt heavily muscled conformaition muscle comments liek what are up are ok but idont needanyone tellin me shes skinny cuz shes not, noone here has done it but ppl at the show were like dont u work your horse... like DANG i just freikin got her back to weight we really havnt started putting on muscle yet ... and at the current moment shes gonna go back and be retrained to work of the hind end instead of the front and her headset is being fixed cuz seh blows pleasure all the time doin in she loves her head up for some reasonl.. i ask it low but seh hits canter and she wants it up xd nevercould fix it i wanted her head lower for speed too but nooo she has tohave it her way lol. idk if i mention it yet but pls feel free to email me if u want more pics cuz interwebs blow .. [email protected] thank you


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

pls excuse the fact that it did pst 2 times with diff messages isaid my internet suks it gaveme an outage notice said it didnt post and it did lol so now the pic is up twice jsut ignorethat and read teh diff messages loll sorry bout that


----------



## MISSMELODY (Jan 31, 2013)

Cute but not a jumper in my oppinion, I see the TB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

MISSMELODY said:


> Cute but not a jumper in my oppinion, I see the TB
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 in MY opinion i think shes more tb than anything this time ofteh year shes getting to be abit how u say it nicely ..FAT shes a good 150 lbs overweight for a working horse he said tho her weights nto the problem its how much fat she has on her. cuz i couldnt ride her seh had a really nasty leg injury she hit a rock in the arena at a show that noone knew was there and it trippedher sending her down on one of her knees she had a hell of a time walking for a while for th most part shed hop she wouldnt walk altho it didnt do DAMAGE persay i had to stay off her till she would walk trot canter gallop on her own with no pain and its taken her almost 6 months to be able towork her but im happy shes ok and the irony to yer statement.. that is a prize winnign jumping horse xd it scares me sometimes lol


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think she meant she isn't conformationally what a typical jumping horse looks like. If she is a good jumper with good form and is well trained, then it doesn't matter that she isn't considered typical.


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

jumanji321 said:


> I think she meant she isn't conformationally what a typical jumping horse looks like. If she is a good jumper with good form and is well trained, then it doesn't matter that she isn't considered typical.


 xd shes not lolll shes very short and i think herlegs are too small idk how she gets her tub of lard buttover 4 foot jumps when shes only 1ft 2 incehs biger than the jump
xd and for a blind horse im surprised she will jump im sure when she goes completely blind and cant see the height of it she prolly wont but till then we just do it for fun thers no jumping shows aroudn here i wish there was


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

i feel this is a good pic of her if u dontmindthe fact she decided to go be a white horse for a moment


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

FWIW most of my horses were rescues or poorly trained or badly trained out of previous ignorant owners. That was history once the horse was in my hands for me to train. In fact, most horses out there that you see have not had the benefit of good handling and good training or consistent riding! 

If the horse was really badly trained in an abusive manner (most training is not intentionally abusive but abusive out of ignorance or bad information) I would start back at a point before that started. IF it meant going back to long lines, ground driving and so forth, then that is where we started. If it meant re-introducing the bit through a half breed or going to bosal training.. then that is what I did. Resistance is two things.. Mental and physical. The mental aspect is followed by muscle memory.. so (for instance) avoiding the bit by raising the head and hollowing the back are the muscle memories the horse develops. YOUR job as a trainer is to come up with a way to divert that energy of resistance into something you WANT.. instead of the hollow back and lifted head. What do you want? Train that.... (it requires patience and thoughtfulness.. and you love this horse so I am sure you will gladly apply both!). 

The other photos of this horse still show me a horse that is not engaging her abdominal muscles and raising the root of her neck. She also does not have the conformation to make her more than an OK low level horse over fences (a 2 foot horse is what I mean). I don't think she will point her knees down (if she does, don't jump her.. those horses are flat out dangerous over fences). 

Due to her conformation I would do the following to help her:

1.) Cease using her and training her in speed events for a few months.

2.) Go back to basics and get her thinking about you up there on her back.. lots of changes in direction, lots and lots of transitions, (walk/trot only), lots of things like serpentines, spirals, figure 8ts. 

3.) LOTS of trotting up hills on a loose rein with the rider in a two point. 
4.) A lot of work at the walk building her suppleness and responsiveness to your smallest request on a long loose rein.. do this in an arena or enclosed space.. if she runs through the snaffle sit up straight and give her slack (she won't have anything to fight and likely will stop.. if she does not stop use only one rein and turn her). 
5.) Caveletti.. build up to 8, trotting, raised to a 12 inch height.

6.) If you want to try jumping, put a cross rail at the end of the caveletti (same height and still trotting). Eventually put the cross rail a full stride AWAY from the last caveletti.. (more on this when you get to it.. jumping and training jumping is something that takes time)

This is a 5-6 days a week riding program. 

These exercises will help her build the right sort of muscles and build her abdominal muscles so she can better use herself and raise the root of her neck. I would not go back to speed events or advanced reining until she does a bit of horsey "body building" with these things. When you can ask for a trot from a stand (it takes time) or a halt from a trot and the horse does it four square and balanced (does not fall on her forehand) she is ready to be brought back to speed and more advanced reining. 

It will be worth it too.. I bet her times will improve too.


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

Shes done in speed and everything till she reengages everything ands doin thigs right and i do understand shes not engagung those muscles she will havta learn... she jumps 4 ft fences no problem cuz thats what she was ORIGIANALLY trained for. Her last owner sent her to a trainer who yanked. Ack on a snaffle and tore up her mouth didnt feed her right,didnt have a farrier out, nor a dentist or a chiro ...im happpy i has her. And i do love her. Also i have another thread up on the fact that she has bit problems were trying to understand she evades every bit u put in her mouth except a pelham she lso evades a hackamore which idk how she manages that it has no bit. Im trying to find something i just reintroduced her to a snaffle yesterday and we think its gonna take some sraw reins to keep her on it .. i dont like other devices i feel soo badd doin it ifell like im bein mean to her... but then again if i was mean to her she prolly wouldnt. Follow me around. Im on mobile qtm so i didnt completely read yer entire message but i will when im on my computer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

Elana said:


> FWIW most of my horses were rescues or poorly trained or badly trained out of previous ignorant owners. That was history once the horse was in my hands for me to train. In fact, most horses out there that you see have not had the benefit of good handling and good training or consistent riding!
> 
> If the horse was really badly trained in an abusive manner (most training is not intentionally abusive but abusive out of ignorance or bad information) I would start back at a point before that started. IF it meant going back to long lines, ground driving and so forth, then that is where we started. If it meant re-introducing the bit through a half breed or going to bosal training.. then that is what I did. Resistance is two things.. Mental and physical. The mental aspect is followed by muscle memory.. so (for instance) avoiding the bit by raising the head and hollowing the back are the muscle memories the horse develops. YOUR job as a trainer is to come up with a way to divert that energy of resistance into something you WANT.. instead of the hollow back and lifted head. What do you want? Train that.... (it requires patience and thoughtfulness.. and you love this horse so I am sure you will gladly apply both!).
> 
> ...


This is really embarresing for me to say lol but i never noticed the fact that she wasdnt engaging her hindquarters and i didnt make the connection between her head being up and her back being hollow till you said something, thank you for mentioning it in the lst few weeks ive been rididgn her again we have made a bigg improvement inher headset cuz id int like that and we are going to do all what u mentioned to build her up to wehre she should be. also i really dont want to persue jumping with her ..not with my back lol shes a good jumper but i dont think its a good idea shes a higher level in that area then me ntm who knows how long shell be able to see . im not a trainer lol im a rider unfortunately im forced to train cuz ther is noone out here tht will do it for me that i trust to lay a finger on my horse. the one lady i do trust is sa 3.5 hr drive and rosi hasnt completed the trailer program shes in right now so i wont force her into one and make her sit there all stressed adn scared. when i got her i noticed her main problems wher rearing buckign biting and not takign teh bit i fixed the bit problem first got her moving without a fight, she stoped biting at the saddle when i changed her from the semi qh bar saddle they had her in and into the fqhb shes in now also stopped rearing when pressure was applied after she learned the bit was her friend and i was nto gonna make her mouth bleed thats exactly waht happend is they took a snaffle got mean with her and drove it up into hermouth and held it ther after she started fighting, a friend of mine watched it the horse was taken from them then given back providign they found a new trainer. then i bought her MOST of her vices stopped with a new saddle and a new bit and teaching her theh bit was ok before i knew the story of what had happend i retrained her for bits on a gag snaffle and she reared up on me so iswitched to diff snaffle same happend then fr ****s and giggles i tried a sweet iron curb she was like ok this i can live with and stopped rearing on pressure i proceded to train back with my hands and legs i jsut never realized she could do lateral and not be engaged she also collects sometimes. lol its a new subject but she is gonna be taken back to basics and retaught im pretty clueless to training tho so any advice would be really well appreciated also elana could u like pm me?


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

*update*

k this is one i took today ya muslces still bad lol ive got that part lol is her headset cuz i kno u mentioned her her head was up too high if im right,probably not lol shouldnt her nose be in a tad more? i kno when i ride i ask for her nose in she does it she just hasnt learned to do it in the canter meh shell get there now if only i could get this in her snaffle


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

pandora1121 said:


> k this is one i took today ya muslces still bad lol ive got that part lol is her headset cuz i kno u mentioned her her head was up too high if im right,probably not lol shouldnt her nose be in a tad more? i kno when i ride i ask for her nose in she does it she just hasnt learned to do it in the canter meh shell get there now if only i could get this in her snaffle


 sorry i hadablonde moment and forgot to postthe picture


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You need to ride this horse back to front. This means a loose rein and pushed forward with your legs (sit up straight) asking her to reach under herself with her hind feet. Start at the walk. 

In this photo, she is actually worse than in the one I outlined. She has almost no muscles along the center of her neck and her crest.. but along the jugular groove the muscle is huge. 

You don't get the headset THEN ask for the work from the hind end.. You ask for the work from the hind end and as the horse develops, she will naturally start to work correctly. This is called riding the horse back to front. 

Right now she is being ridden front to back (worrying about her head position and not the drive from her engine). 

She is traveling (most likely) with her body in the shape of a "U." What you are going to strive for is to turn that "U" over so it is upside down. 

Here is something for you to look at:
What does 'on the bit' really mean?

This is explains it even further:
http://www.equinestudies.org/ring_revisited_2008/ring_of_muscles_2008_pdf.pdf

This is a pretty nice horse. She is worth all this work and retraining. It will take MONTHS.


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

Elana said:


> You need to ride this horse back to front. This means a loose rein and pushed forward with your legs (sit up straight) asking her to reach under herself with her hind feet. Start at the walk.
> 
> In this photo, she is actually worse than in the one I outlined. She has almost no muscles along the center of her neck and her crest.. but along the jugular groove the muscle is huge.
> 
> ...


just outta curiostity how can she look worse in 3 days that picture and the first one i posted are 3 days apart im not bein mean im just suggestign maybe its the way she was standing adn this was post work out other was pre.. and shes ona loose rein so i guess im sorta confuzed she is a very nice horse thats y i am tryign to fix her as i said im not a trainer lol themost ive ever done is break a horse and i do train for barrels but those are horses taht already kno this stuff i will do my reading and start working her but if shes drove on a loose rein why isnt she engaiging her butt ya im beyond confused right now lol sorry im tyrign to cooperate but imvery easily confused.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

When a photo is posted remember.. you are taking a 3 dimensional object (in this case a horse) and putting it on a 2 dimensional surface. Shadows and what have you can change how things look. The angle of the photo can too. The photo of her saddled really shows the lack of proper development of her neck. 

She is a pretty nice horse too. She can be helped a lot. Here is something else to take note of. See her belly? It sags and even bulges a bit where the flank strap is. Part of that may be extra weight but I don't think so. That bulge shows she has under developed abdominal muscles. 

In order for her to raise her back and lengthen it, she must be able to contract the muscles along her belly and lower her head. She has not done that in a long time. 

IF she is trotted up hill.. and this is with you standing in the stirrups with little contact on the reins other than to remind her to stay in the trot.. she will lower her head, lean into the effort of going up the hill and contract her abdominal muscles. It is simple physics. 

I had a horse much like this one as my first horse (when I was the ripe old age of 13). By the time I had that horse a year (and had considerable hands on help from wiser people) he looked vastly different. His neck had turned over a lot (muscles on the top were getting larger than the ones on the bottom) and his belly was gone. 

I did ride almost every day (at least 5 days a week) and did a LOT of long hills with him on a loose rein trotting. I also did other things.. and I rode English (not that the style of riding should matter.. the goal is the same). 

A year later someone asked me if he was the same horse.. Yeah.. it made that much of a difference.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Call me crazy, but in the photo of her with her tack on its doesn't look like she has much wither clearance. Could be the answer to the hollowing back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> Call me crazy, but in the photo of her with her tack on its doesn't look like she has much wither clearance. Could be the answer to the hollowing back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i could yes but i wont lol which saddle the one with her head is a semi qh bar saddle they rode herin it for 2 years itdint fit her in anyway and the the big red tone saddle its got teh orange seat its my most recent picture with a saddle and u couldnt see all her spots is a fqh bars its a tad big on her but shedoes havewither clearance it actually fits her really well but she does need a bit of back filling to go before it fits jsut right i have a wither thingy comeing for that saddle it jsut hasnt got here yet 
i was orignally tod that eh saddle they rode her in was partofher hollowing problem and prolly y she dont engage right in a western ..doesit real nice in an enlgish ..i should post those pics of her its such a difference ther is enuf room for 2 of my fingers while inmovement i was taught if i couldnt putmy figers inthere without them gettingcrushed it didnt fit


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

Elana said:


> When a photo is posted remember.. you are taking a 3 dimensional object (in this case a horse) and putting it on a 2 dimensional surface. Shadows and what have you can change how things look. The angle of the photo can too. The photo of her saddled really shows the lack of proper development of her neck.
> 
> She is a pretty nice horse too. She can be helped a lot. Here is something else to take note of. See her belly? It sags and even bulges a bit where the flank strap is. Part of that may be extra weight but I don't think so. That bulge shows she has under developed abdominal muscles.
> 
> ...


 now how did i miss thismessage .. my email notified me of slidestops but not yours my fingers are getting a work out from typing u lol ya her gut is she carries her extra weight on her butt and on u cant see it from this angle the outside of her ribs but higher up ifthatmakes sense .. the side of her its nto lower thats just her as u said lack of using abdominal muscles ..as for your hill thing we donthave hillshere lol imnto even kidding teh bigges hill i have islike freiking 3 feet and not a big incline the road has some hills but its pavement i was told nono on pavement trotting


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

elana providing i dont forget to post tehpicture before sending the picture this is where shekeeps her fat lol the only wayicould explain it was to post it and iagree the bottom of her gut isnt fat i can feel it lol granted when she gained weight it did start to look a whole lot worse thne it doesit summer


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

im not new to lack of use to abdominal muscles lol i gained some weight int eh last few years lol maybe i should run up hills on all 4s i wonder ifthe principal could work .xd im sorry its gettin late lol im getting goofy so i am gonn head to bed for the night and any new posts i will asnwer in themorning if any pics are requested of certain parts of her let me kno and ill takethem in the morning


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

I also have a thoroughbred appy cross (We know for sure) So if you'd like to compare with my pictures to see the resemblence it might help. Here is my 10 year old gelding Salem. They look alike in my opinion.
The first picture is him in the winter. The second he is a little thin over top. It was the day we got him but he got lots of weight now.


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

sadiescreek said:


> I also have a thoroughbred appy cross (We know for sure) So if you'd like to compare with my pictures to see the resemblence it might help. Here is my 10 year old gelding Salem. They look alike in my opinion.
> The first picture is him in the winter. The second he is a little thin over top. It was the day we got him but he got lots of weight now.


 good greif hes pretty, i gotta be odd whats his shoe size ifu shoe him
imno goodwith this but i see it in parts of the face leg and breast plate ive seenother tb appy crosses on the circut which werealso legit but were buit smaller andslinkier he looks like hes got an appy rear end lol but hes reallyu pretty i want him loll....whats yer opinionon rosis breed??


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

pandora1121 said:


> good greif hes pretty, i gotta be odd whats his shoe size ifu shoe him
> imno goodwith this but i see it in parts of the face leg and breast plate ive seenother tb appy crosses on the circut which werealso legit but were buit smaller andslinkier he looks like hes got an appy rear end lol but hes reallyu pretty i want him loll....whats yer opinionon rosis breed??


 
Well thank you very much! He does have an appy rear end but luckily he got the thoroughbred tail Its extremely long and think which makes it a dream to braid. I don't know much about showing but I have a set of his shoes here. One side has 1-F and the other has Z3 I believe. Does that make any sence at all lol. I got him in Semptember and took his shoes off in the winter so the knowledge of shoes isnt my strong suit lol


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

sadiescreek said:


> Well thank you very much! He does have an appy rear end but luckily he got the thoroughbred tail Its extremely long and think which makes it a dream to braid. I don't know much about showing but I have a set of his shoes here. One side has 1-F and the other has Z3 I believe. Does that make any sence at all lol. I got him in Semptember and took his shoes off in the winter so the knowledge of shoes isnt my strong suit lol


Right ithinkshe does tooo lol cuz in the summer before seh mangedtocatch it on her barn wood and tear it outlolll was REALLLY flufffy lolll and iloved braiding.. ya idk where your from but yer shoe scale is different lol all ikno is shes in a 0 her front feet are alittle bit bigger than my hand xd ikno those arnt appy feet lol nope apys got big feet. lol well atleast everyone i seen is the reason i believe shes mixed with a tb is cuz the best way to describe it is that jack my other horse is a tb racehorse hes a beautiful big white horse lol and she doesnt look likehim cuz well hes like 16.3 a stallion and has so much muscle on him it aint funny wheni first got her before i stopped ridign english she looked alot liek him in the neck legs and teh way she carried herself but she dont look like thatnow but shes identical tomy friends tb appy jumper she took more of the tb and is a bit taller. also i used to own a paperd polish arabian and she was like a bit bigger than her width wise and my friends pure bred appy is like huge shes around the same height but shes like 2 times the size of her in the barreland butt shes wider also other than teh muscle development issues she has she is identical to my friends horse loll oh ihave one more question is your horse toed out in the back ever so slightly or is it how hes standing?


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

pandora1121 said:


> Right ithinkshe does tooo lol cuz in the summer before seh mangedtocatch it on her barn wood and tear it outlolll was REALLLY flufffy lolll and iloved braiding.. ya idk where your from but yer shoe scale is different lol all ikno is shes in a 0 her front feet are alittle bit bigger than my hand xd ikno those arnt appy feet lol nope apys got big feet. lol well atleast everyone i seen is the reason i believe shes mixed with a tb is cuz the best way to describe it is that jack my other horse is a tb racehorse hes a beautiful big white horse lol and she doesnt look likehim cuz well hes like 16.3 a stallion and has so much muscle on him it aint funny wheni first got her before i stopped ridign english she looked alot liek him in the neck legs and teh way she carried herself but she dont look like thatnow but shes identical tomy friends tb appy jumper she took more of the tb and is a bit taller. also i used to own a paperd polish arabian and she was like a bit bigger than her width wise and my friends pure bred appy is like huge shes around the same height but shes like 2 times the size of her in the barreland butt shes wider also other than teh muscle development issues she has she is identical to my friends horse loll oh ihave one more question is your horse toed out in the back ever so slightly or is it how hes standing?


Wow you defiantly have a great selection is horses! I'm from Canada. Not sure if its the scaling that's different or the fact I have no clue about showing. I don't think he's tied out I believe it's the way he's standing but I'm not positive on that. He doesn't like to square up in the back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

sadiescreek said:


> Wow you defiantly have a great selection is horses! I'm from Canada. Not sure if its the scaling that's different or the fact I have no clue about showing. I don't think he's tied out I believe it's the way he's standing but I'm not positive on that. He doesn't like to square up in the back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


she does that sometimes imlike ummNOOO put that back whereits supposed tobe we were at a halter class last year and she was PERFECTLY square she was in it to win and as the judge come up onher she moved one of her back feet and pulled her head up she threw it ... GAHHHH loll i was soo upset but mistakes are made imnot mad at her .. out shoe sizes are mini pony then 000 00 0 1 so on and so forthi havnet seen letters on them also noo no i dont lolll i started out with 2 paints 11 years ago where i learned to break horses not break meanly either just its the term for it i was nice. my mother then proceded to sell my horses on me traded them for this polish arabian that i did not like one bit . another one of my jumpers if uve read the entire thread she was the oen that was hit by teh car and killed, while i had her i took in this rescue qh gelding at 28 years old couldnt ride himhe was mean as heck bit kicekd reared and charged me and a freind of mine retraiend him took 4 moths of retraining him to fix his problems with pickin up his feet and bridleing, haltering and saddleing but he still charged. well my friend was in teh pasture working on my arabs back before i got my esmt degree well we were by his mare so he charged us the proceeded to rear and try and strike shemoved and as soon ashis head wasdown she backhanded him across the muzzle he never did it again to anyone i dont agree with it but he cornered her between another hrose adn a corner wood fence i used flick him in the nose for biting but i would never hit him but i guess it worked for the best cuz he never charged anyone again he was the nicest horse u ever met then when she was killed i bought a lil morgan arab mare for barrels but she was huge on top with lil fetlocks and couldnt do it soi sold them both and bought rosi turned out who is sold him to put him down cuz he bit them . and when i was younger and lived in a diff state my best freinds parents owned a racing stable and thats how i got jack cuz he was no good lolll


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

sadiescreek said:


> Well thank you very much! He does have an appy rear end but luckily he got the thoroughbred tail Its extremely long and think which makes it a dream to braid. I don't know much about showing but I have a set of his shoes here. One side has 1-F and the other has Z3 I believe. Does that make any sence at all lol. I got him in Semptember and took his shoes off in the winter so the knowledge of shoes isnt my strong suit lol


You know of TBs that have good tails? Where are you so I can steal some of these nice tailed TBs?


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> You know of TBs that have good tails? Where are you so I can steal some of these nice tailed TBs?


Haha I could be wrong there. All the Appaloosas I seen had short tails, I just assumed it was the thoroughbred that have him the long mane and tail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

jumanji321 said:


> You know of TBs that have good tails? Where are you so I can steal some of these nice tailed TBs?


iam in michigan loll but off the track horses lolllllll and anything thats qh apppy or arab mixed wth tb are all who ive seen have nice tails or tbs that have something mixed in them ... also theres a name for what rosi and salem are but idk what it is lollll its an appy but they have several names ones the appaloosa sport horse and i think its the foundation appy or an appendix its differnt than teh qh when they are mixed but one of them are name for an appy mixed with a thorobred ive never seeen one with a bad tail ill post rosis if yer lookin for just tb with nice tails idk check racing stables if u wanna retrain one of them


----------



## sadiescreek (Oct 19, 2012)

I just figured out salems feet are a 1 or a 2. 
And I didn't say this before but Rosie is really pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

sadiescreek said:


> Haha I could be wrong there. All the Appaloosas I seen had short tails, I just assumed it was the thoroughbred that have him the long mane and tail
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 no yer right if the appy doesnt have lots of qh or tb in them they have rat tails its ikky lol short and sparse


----------



## pandora1121 (Jan 30, 2013)

sadiescreek said:


> I just figured out salems feet are a 1 or a 2.
> And I didn't say this before but Rosie is really pretty
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 y thank you shes my lil baby her coggins papaers state shes a red roan appy tb .. idk her spot pattern tho i think shes a leopard but not sure sehs got red fronts and red on her face and red on her right shoulder then shes speckled .. so idk what pattern she is most ppl are lke what coat pattern is she .im like DUMMM idk white lol


----------

